# RINO gun grabber admits it



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The picture is that of a letter from the Orange County DA (a Republican) urging Jerry brown not to sign a bill that will lower the sentencing threshold for gun crimes. Which I'm sure Brown will sign because he likes rewarding criminals and punishing law abiding citizens. Read the whole thing and it'll make sense but I have underlined in red the line where the DA admits CA is punishing law abiding gun owners.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

He just says what is known all along, CA treats criminals better than lawful citizens, He may well be a RINO, but points out the fact on abusive Ca laws are driven to impede normal folks while Felons get to skate. Fine then, keep them all in CA. I send my blessings to you. I smell what you're stepping in, I lived in CT. and NJ. split between ten years.








No correction, thought my grammer was incorrect, yes, I did that just for them.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stricter gun laws most always target the wrong people and rarely does what is intended.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Once again, gun control has nothing to do with controlling violent crime. It has everything to do with controlling the masses and keep those at government house in control.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

This is why I would never live in California.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I think you have this incorrect. There are two sets of laws going forward
and I feel like you may have them confused.

The DA is saying don't reduce sentences for those who USE firearms
illegally. That is what his letter said. There is another set of laws aimed
at increasing penalties for those who violate gun regulations. I'm
sure you can see that hypocrisy. Use a gun less time = can't follow
the archaic rules more time.

At least that is how I read it @Sasquatch


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> I think you have this incorrect. There are two sets of laws going forward
> and I feel like you may have them confused.
> 
> The DA is saying don't reduce sentences for those who USE firearms
> ...


No I get it. I wasn't talking about the bills, although they are part of the story/letter. I waa talking about the line in the letter where Rackakuas admits gun laws are getting tougher as a means to disarm law abiding citizens. The red underlined sentence.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> No I get it. I wasn't talking about the bills, although they are part of the story/letter. I waa talking about the line in the letter where Rackakuas admits gun laws are getting tougher as a means to disarm law abiding citizens. The red underlined sentence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'll go back and look a 3rd time. I saw that he pointed it out.
I didn't see where he agreed with it? Also the next sentence
he points out his plea. It was not to decriminalize the use of
guns by felons.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Once again proving that there really is a war going on, between freedom and slavery. And the slave drivers have been winning for a lot of years. Never give in to the louts, and fight them.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I disagree with your assessment. The way it's written, it could have been a protest, an exaggeration or just hyperbole. It's no more true than if you or I had written that letter and made that claim, because the OCDA doesn't have any inside information on what the California legislature is doing or why it's doing it. If he had said "...at a time when sperm whales are migrating" it wouldn't have been proof that sperm whales are migrating, or even that sperm whales migrate. You're seeing what you're looking for instead of reading what's there.


----------

